# Another blizzard for us in New york city and long island



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2013)

So we have a blizzard warning for 12" or more from friday afternoon until late Saturday afternoon, they said there r chanceas of powerloss and flooding, wish us the best

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 7, 2013)

8-16" for me out here in suffolk.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2013)

12+ out here in queens

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

0 inches in my 78 degrees in Texas


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 7, 2013)

Ditto for my 80's in FL. However, there is so much pollen I think I'm going to sprout pine cones.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha laura...yes my kids have no school tomorrow and they're saying maybe 2ft of snow... lasting friday/saturday. So far this house is better than last house which power went out if a bug sneezed. But here we've only lost cable but still had power! Yaaay. Hope this proves the same or it's reptiles up the shirt time! Haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 7, 2013)

I envy your reptiles.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't be naughty, I'm friends with your wife on FB. heh heh


----------



## Dubya (Feb 7, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Don't be naughty, I'm friends with your wife on FB. heh heh



Me? Naughty? I just was commenting on the top notch care that D gives her reptiles. I am absolutely mortified that you would think that I might be afflicted with the moral disease of naughtiness. :angel:


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good lord... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

lol guys


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I seriously wish all of us lived closer together. I think all of us at an expo at once would be quite the spectacle. Haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

We could still make this possible


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to go to the manchester one on march 30th. That's my plan. You guys are up closer but laura, could you make the trip? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tresh (Feb 7, 2013)

dear lord...the idea of some of the folks from this forum meeting up is a scary one. So many big personalities! 

That being said, keep safe in that snow. And when all else fails, wrap the lizards in a blanket and cuddle with them.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Those heat packs for hunters saved my bearded dragon one storm 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I want to go to the manchester one on march 30th. That's my plan. You guys are up closer but laura, could you make the trip?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I might be able to make it. Anyone else?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 8, 2013)

Manchester in NH??? Good Lord, no. I turn into dust when I pas the Mason-Dixon line. lol Seriously, I've never been farther north than a visit to DC. But I have to work and then I have a spring break vacation booked the following week for my birthday. 

It would be a lot of fun. Let me know if you guys meet up!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess mass issued a 4pm vehicle ban with exception of emergency etc. Heard nothing of nh yet so I posted on fb the following... "f-u nemo, you can suck my &$#@.you can never hurt us, cuz you're just god's dandruff." Heh heh... (if you've seen "ted " you'll get it  )

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol in nyc we got heavy wind and sleet right now

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey look here comes the snow...


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 8, 2013)

oh, look its still 70 out side sweet...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

Just set up generator and kero heater. Heavy winds, rain turning to snow. Here we go again.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn u mother nature

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

Screw this. when I retire in 1798 days, I'm moving to a domed biosphere on the moon. I hear Richard Branson is working on it.
[attachment=6376]Scratch the idea of moving to the moon. Nazis got there first. Jeez.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

!!! Nooooo..... :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Now I guess nh has 7pm warning.no driving after 7 or the po po will be on you. Word. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn man nothing but ice and snow falling yyyyyyyyyyy

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

